# Putting rope on a dankung



## TRUGREEN (Dec 19, 2009)

Does any one know how to put on rope for a dankung?


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm with you on that Truegreen. If I had one I'd just have to put duct tape on it.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

It is not hard.

First, you need about four feet of rope, depending on the thickness.

You start with one fork arm. One end of the rope goes into an opening in the grip, then straight upwards to the tip of the left fork. Then you start wrapping, very tightly, downwards from the fork tip to the grip. The straight rope line that goes from the opening in the grip to the tip of the fork is simply wrapped in as well.

Then you do the same on the other fork. Straight line to the tip, then you wrap from the tip downwards to the grip. Make sure everything is very tight, ideally there is NO room for the rope to move.

Then you wrap the grip, same thing, very tightly. Start below the fork and wrap downwards. The end is squeezed in the grip opening (hole) between the earlier coils. You can use pliers to do that.

This does not need tape or glue, and you can unwrap it in no time.

Jörg


----------

